# So proud of my son in law!!!



## Deer Fanatic (Jul 19, 2018)

After a year in Athens and 14 months in Italy, my son in law graduated today with a dual masters from UGA and the University of Padova. He is the first UGA student to get this dual masters!!!I could not be more proud of this young man!! They fly home next week and then go back to Athens so he can pursue his PHD!!!! I could not have hand picked a better husband for my baby girl!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Nice pic and congrats,,,, what's his Masters degree in?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 19, 2018)

Congrats! Seems like a fine young man. You have a beautiful daughter, too, btw.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jul 19, 2018)

Yeah, you did good all around man.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jul 19, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice pic and congrats,,,, what's his Masters degree in?


It's an Agriculture degree... his masters thesis was on Brown marmorated stinkbugs in the Venito region of Italy and it's damage potential to kiwifruit and cherry


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 19, 2018)

Nice couple. Congrats


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2018)

Congratulations. Takes a lot of drive and self motivation to go that route.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Deer Fanatic said:


> It's an Agriculture degree... his masters thesis was on Brown marmorated stinkbugs in the Venito region of Italy and it's damage potential to kiwifruit and cherry


Nice, lots of cherry trees here, we have 5 and lots of stink bugs too,,,,, ask him about Rose Achers,,,,


----------



## Duff (Jul 19, 2018)

Great looking couple!!!! Congratulations to him on all the hard work!!


----------



## jaydawg (Jul 20, 2018)

Impressive...congratulations


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2018)

Wow! I didn't expect to read this when I opened this thread! Excellent news for all of you!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 20, 2018)

Great Picture and Congratulations ! Looks like he's got the smarts real good.


----------



## basshound72 (Jul 20, 2018)

That's awesome DF, congrats to him


----------



## dixiecutter (Jul 20, 2018)

Plus, there aint nothing wrong with his eyes. Congratulations DF


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 22, 2018)

Fantastic!  With a PhD he will be well set for life!


----------



## pikehunter (Jul 27, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jul 27, 2018)

Congratulations & a sho nuff nice looking couple.


----------



## rospaw (Jul 27, 2018)

Nice to hear DF!  If i was in your shoes i would be saying "He is so lucky to have her!" 
I hope my daughter can pick a good one. Man, i hope so

edit: How talls that fellow..... His arms look 4' long!


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jul 28, 2018)

rospaw said:


> Nice to hear DF!  If i was in your shoes i would be saying "He is so lucky to have her!"
> I hope my daughter can pick a good one. Man, i hope so
> 
> edit: How talls that fellow..... His arms look 4' long!


You don't want to get me started on her!! She got her 4yr degree(graduated with honors) after starting college as a senior in high school. she worked as an office manager while they were in Athens, then took a job as an au Pair while in Italy teaching 2 young boys to read and write english. Already has a job waiting on her when they get back to Athens. I'd say he did OK as well.  Oh.. he is pretty tall btw.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 28, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Congrats! Seems like a fine young man. You have a beautiful daughter, too, btw.


With good taste, also!
Congrats...


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 31, 2018)

Congrats to your family. Life is easier when the kids pick good mates!! Richard


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2018)

the boy is impressive. he is extremely lucky. congrats to theboy for choosing well.


----------

